# 69 Pea Picker



## schwinnguyinohio (Mar 9, 2020)

After a long winter of not finding any bikes , three have popped up lately , lastest being a 69 Pea Picker decent paint but needs a few upgrades.


----------



## jrcarz (Mar 9, 2020)

Nice condition.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 17, 2020)

Cool bike Ron , great fimd !


----------

